# Motorcycle importation to Portugal?



## joemar58

My wife and I are planning to retire in Portugal next year. She is a Portuguese citizen and I'm a citizen of the USA. I own two motorcycles that I would like to take with me (both Harley Davidson's) . How difficult will it be to import the Motorcycles (both USA specifications)? Will I be limited to only being allowed to bring in one motorcycle? What type of inspections and paperwork will be necessary? Any help / advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## travelling-man

Welcome to the forum.

You can import what you like but can only import one vehicle per person tax free & to do that, the vehicle has to have been registered in the name of the importer for at least one year.

There are other requirements & you'll find those by using the search function.

As you're in the US now, it might be better (financially) to import a (LHD) car & the most valuable bike tax free & pay tax on the other bike.

FWIW, importing classic vehicles on the tax free basis is an especially good investment but don't forget the 1 year registration requirement.


----------



## joemar58

Thank you for the info. One question though. If I register one bike in my wife's name and keep one in my name, could I get away with importing both duty free? In other words, do we get an exemption per household or per person? Thanks again.


----------



## travelling-man

Yes you can. It's one vehicle per person not per household or per family.


----------



## joemar58

Thank you. I really appreciate the information.


----------



## travelling-man

Always a pleasure. 

You'll find plenty of info here but you do need to bear in mind that if you import tax free, you can't sell for 5 years without having to pay the import tax which is worked out on a pro rata basis over those 5 years.


----------



## canoeman

To import 2 cars, motorcycles they must be clearly and unambiguously owned by two separate people, you must be able to also prove each person residence, so planning is reguired that ownership documents are correct and a selection of Utility bills, mortgage etc *are in a sole persons name* same as ownership documents, anything in *joint names will be rejected*

Road Tax you're familiar with concept in States, when you matriculate here motorcycle will be taxed as new at year of matriculation for 2014 it's 122€ per year per bike, if your searching the procedures, forms etc are no different to a car but you have *an additional decibel test* on exhaust system, so if you don't have standard fitted you should consider replacing to get a pass on test


----------



## joemar58

Thank you. More to consider.


----------



## travelling-man

C/M

I think you'll find that road tax on bikes depends on cc as it does with cars.

I think I pay about €20 or €25 per year for my little 125cc.

Also (FWIW) If the car or bike is more than 25 years old it can be classified as of historical interest to Portugal by ACP Classicos & it then becomes exempt from road tax.


----------



## canoeman

Rates banded for mopeds motorcycles these are 2014, provisional yes but this site normally accurate. probably won't paste correctly but each € column should be under 1996 or 92-96 
Displacement	Subsequent to 1996	Between 1992 and 1996
120 to 250 € 5.44 0
More than 250 to 350	€ 7.69 € 5.44
More than 350 to 500	€ 18.58 € 10.99
More than 500 to 750	€ 55.84 € 32.88
More than 750 € 121.26 € 59.48

Tabela Imposto Único Circulação (IUC) 2014 - Tabela Imposto Único de Circulação - Imposto Sobre Veículos e Imposto Único de Circulação

Yes it can but then required paperwork etc is different as joemar58's not interested in bringing a car in then probably easier to treat as straight import with no restrictions on mileage etc, although as you said his real saving would be on a car and as US LHD a bonus


----------



## The Hog

I have imported 2 motorcycles. One Harley and one BMW. 
Importing motorcycles is very different to importing cars. Import duty is negligible (€35) so it doesn't actually matter how long you have owned it as long as it is registered to you. 
I used an agent to do the paperwork for me and they charged €400. If you are coming to the Eastern Algarve I'll send you their details.
You will also have to pay for a sound test (so keep the original exhausts  ) and a vehicle inspection. 
You will need a Certificate of Conformity from Harley Davidson for each bike. They sometimes charge for this. HD only started issuing C of C's after 2000 but they will give you a 'Conformity Statement' if it is pre 2000.
It is well worth importing motorcycles as they are quite expensive here - especially Harleys!
In all each bike cost me around €600 each to matriculate. Well worth it 
Annual road tax is €55(ish) for under 900cc and €110(ish) for over 900cc
Motorcycling here is a pleasure. The roads are generally good and the weather excellent. There is also a HOG here https://www.facebook.com/algarvefree
Hope this helps.


----------



## canoeman

Not sure when you last imported a Harley as a* personal import* but currently ISV would be 200€ + IVA @23% + the cost of matriculation, tests, plates agent if used etc

The difference between a* personal import as a Resident* is *you pay ISV *but don't have to prove 12 months ownership and residence in another country and can import multiple vehicles, whereas *not paying ISV* you must have* owned an had residence in another country for a min 12 months* before the move to Portugal, 1 vehicle per person


----------



## joemar58

Thank you to everyone for your replies. I have a lot to consider although I love my bikes and want to take them with me. Both are over 1400 cc's (2000 Heritage Springer and 2011 Ultra Limited). Guess I'll try to not pay VAT on the newer one.


----------



## canoeman

If you can sort out the ownership issue there's no need to lose out but your saving if the Financas simulate is correct is only ISV of 200 + IVA of = 246€ on either bike the other matriculation costs don't alter


----------



## The Hog

I knew this would happen.
All I can say is I am talking through personal experience.
I have lived here for 6 years. I did not claim 'free' import. I paid import tax. It was €35.
The last bike I imported was this year.
It cost me around €600 total per bike to matriculate. 
Basically, joemar58 it is definitely worth bringing your bike here and going through the matriculation process.
BTW I have a Heritage Springer too - a 1999 FLSTS 1340.


----------



## canoeman

Here's the link for Financas/Customs simulator for importing and paying import tax? ISV you need to enter your NIF & Password to use, result comes up for a used motorcycle from a third country 1400 or 1700 older or younger than 2002 as 200€ + 23%IVA, I don't disagree that it's worthwhile just that costs might be now more than you paid. 
Sound test is currently 106€, IPO 70€ + other fees 

https://www.e-financas.gov.pt/de/jsp-dgaiec/main.jsp?body=/ia/simuladorISV2013.jsp

What joemar58 should also be aware of is that he can bring 1 vehicle per person in "free" of ISV, but as he's American he must complete the "reunification of family" to become a Resident before the 6 month deadline for starting import/matriculation process as only a Resident can apply, if he decided to import 1 bike as a "personal import" again he must be a Resident but must start the import/matriculation process within *20 days* of date of import, so therefore his shipping costs will escalate, either way the only way around is for 1 bike to be in his wife's ownership and she imports as a personal import because she is automatically a Resident and can meet the 20 day deadline. As a personal import you must retain ownership of bike for 12 months from date of ISV payment, which might affect which bike is put in wife's name.


----------



## The Hog

Just a thought, as joemar58 is coming here from outside the EU, will he have to pay IVA on the bikes?


----------



## canoeman

Rules on importation were changed from only EU to any country, if he is bringing a bike in himself and not paying ISV then no providing he can meet prior ownership & Residence conditions + completing Resident Registration here within the 6 month deadline.

A Resident making a Personal Import from EU/EAA pays IVA on the ISV amount, if as I suggested his wife imports 1 bike within their total personal effects then no, but should he not and decided to import afterwards then a bike valued at 5000$ shipping of 500$ insurance off 100$ (these are just figures to get a simulation) would cost 1233.34€ duty & IVA then + ISV + matriculation


----------



## trickydickie

*trickydickie*

Hi There, I too have a Harley, that I want too matriculate, can you tell me the agent you used, I live in Lagoa, thats near Portimao,


----------



## trickydickie

Hi There, can you send me the name of the agent you used please ? I have a Harley 883 sportster, that I want too matriculate, I live in Lagoa, thats near Portimao,


----------



## canoeman

You would be better PM the question to the The Hog but until you make 5+ posts you can't, your import Customs Office is Faro not a office with a great reputation for helpfulness in fact the exact opposite, so very important you have correct paperwork and follow procedure correctly

If you are as it sounds a Resident already then remember a Personal Import must commence within 20 days of bike arriving in Portugal

This is current Simulator that should give you an accurate cost of ISV Portal das Finanças you have to add IVA @23% to total page 2, you then have the cost of matriculation/agent, your road tax will be calculated on year of matriculation not year of manufacturer for 2015 122.47€.
The last I heard Faro insisted on requirement of Silencer Decibel Test appox 150-200€ yet In2 bikes did not have to do one importing & matriculating at Averio


----------



## trickydickie

Hi There, Mr Hogg, I wonder could you supply me with the address of the agent you used, I want too matriculate my Harley, thank you,


----------



## travelling-man

I have no connection with the company but I understand these guys have had good reviews: 

AML - Ana Maria Lopes Agência de legalização | ATRA


----------



## canoeman

But their in Averio and not much use for Matriculating in the Algarve.

Matriculation is supposed to be done at the Regional Customs for the area you live and Lagoa is Farao Customs


----------



## travelling-man

I might of course be wrong but isn't it just a matter of handling the paperwork with motorcycles coming in from elsewhere in the EU...... so surely any agent can do that?


----------



## canoeman

Customs site says that matriculation should be done at the Regional Customs for the area you live in
Site da DGAIEC - Perguntas Frequentes Regularização Fiscal

With Faro's reputation then personally I wouldn't deviate apart from the cost involved of travelling from Lagoa to Averio to set up Matriculation which requires a certain amount of form filling, providing proofs, signatures and handing over reguired paperwork


----------



## travelling-man

canoeman said:


> Customs site says that matriculation should be done at the Regional Customs for the area you live in
> Site da DGAIEC - Perguntas Frequentes Regularização Fiscal
> 
> With Faro's reputation then personally I wouldn't deviate apart from the cost involved of travelling from Lagoa to Averio to set up Matriculation which requires a certain amount of form filling, providing proofs, signatures and handing over reguired paperwork


That's a PITA! LOL

I appreciate my Jeep import was from a non EU country but the Aveiro guys couldn't have been more accommodating to me.


----------



## canoeman

You know what a bureaucratic country Portugal is, I'm used to it but really had a bellyful this week, so maybe other Customs houses are prepared to do Matriculation.

trickydickie might be able to use it to his advantage as dealing with any other Customs than Faro must be an advantage, so he contacts agents they say yes no problem.
Make certain he has every possible bit of paper he might needs
He could then import bike through say Santander drive down to Averio meet and set up Matriculation with Averio agents, have bike checked against CoC or equivalent, the decibel tests still being a question mark and continue home, the Agents then complete formalities with Customs, IMTT, Conservatoria, at home in Lagoa he waits for completion so he can order number plates and pay road tax.


----------



## trickydickie

I thought The Hogg, said he could supply the name and address of the agent he used in the eastern Algarve, and it was quite cheap,


----------



## canoeman

He might well be able to but he's not a frequent poster and his last contribution to this thread was *17/10/13* so even then his prices where at least a year of of date.

Do yourself a favour and complete Simulator as the hog says bikes aren't expensive to import v cars you will then build a picture as to possible costs, you only need select motorcycles, click new or used, date 1st registered enter cc and calculate the figure on page 2 + IVA at 23% will be your import cost + Agents fees which might include or itemize costs of checking CoC, IMTT, Conservatoria and an email to them might well give you that information


----------



## travelling-man

For what it's worth, my Jeep has the 5.9 litre V8 AMC engine and had straight through high performance Cobra side exhausts and although the guy at Aveiro asked me to start and run it, he didn't even comment on the fact it VERY loud. 

He did raise an eyebrow though! LOL


----------



## canoeman

Car etc exhaust are supposed to comply with CoC or equivilent, no noise or decibel test specified.

The outstanding question about motorbikes is that Customs regulations currently state a decibel test is reguired, the hog refers to it as a requirement he had to meet, yet the latest person to import in2bikes didn't have to do one but don't think he's updated that it is not reguiredd


----------



## travelling-man

Going back to the agent's location...... could you not use any agent no matter where he is located as long as you took the vehicle to the correct inspection centre?

When I took my Jeep to Aveiro, no agent was present...... they just called me and told me to bring it for inspection.


----------



## canoeman

I believe you might be mixing different scenario's up, believe you where called by Customs to present your Jeep for a second look, agents just process paperwork they don't get involved in being present for tests, IPO, etc you have to supply them with all relevant documents, tests etc

Yes you can use any agent but the sensible thing is that he is located where you have easy/cheap access to him and he is familiar/known in dealing with specific Customs Offices, and Customs do publish a list of Offices and the Camara/Juntas they are supposed to deal with. 

As it has to be Catergory B IPO inspection centre then that automatically limits your choice, but again it needs to be accessible to your location, if a Decibel Test is reguired that further limits your choice as there are few centres in Portugal

What I have learned with Matriculation over the years is that whether it's free ISV or a personal import the people who succeed with few problems are the ones that make certain every reguired item is there & matches, every i is dotted & every t crossed and they don't overcomplicate process


----------



## travelling-man

I always assumed the agent either did everything online or by post but could be wrong in that assumption?

Going slightly off topic for a moment, if a motorcycle has suffered Cat C damage in the UK, been repaired, had all the paperwork reissued and retested etc, is there any problem with importing, matriculating and paying the taxes on it here?


----------



## canoeman

It's not whether the agent handles it that way or not but can you easily/cheaply visit them should it be reguired?

Cat C damaged vehicle of any sort, personally I wouldn't touch with a bargepole but presumably if all paperwork, tests etc are current then it would no doubt be treated as a normal import


----------



## travelling-man

OK thanks.

Tre was a time I'd never have gone near a previously damaged motorcycle but the rules nowadays mean they have to go through rigorous retesting and everything is in B&W so would now consider it if the work had been done by the right company (such as a branded main dealer) and if the price was right.


----------



## somanyhands

travelling-man said:


> I always assumed the agent either did everything online or by post but could be wrong in that assumption? Going slightly off topic for a moment, if a motorcycle has suffered Cat C damage in the UK, been repaired, had all the paperwork reissued and retested etc, is there any problem with importing, matriculating and paying the taxes on it here?


I can answer this.
No. 

FWIW, we used an agent in Lagos (Docs Lagos) to import our motorcycle. He made several trips to Faro himself to sort the paperwork side (trips he made to deal with multiple clients' licences/documents each time) and the only thing we needed to do ourselves (besides provide him with the correct documents and payment, of course!) was take the bike to Faro for a spec check and, later, to Olhão for the noise test. Both of these were requested directly to us (as opposed to via the agent) if memory serves correct.

Maybe all that info is helpful. I don't know


----------



## travelling-man

somanyhands said:


> I can answer this.
> No.
> 
> FWIW, *we used an agent in Lagos (Docs Lagos) to import our motorcycle. *He made several trips to Faro himself to sort the paperwork side (trips he made to deal with multiple clients' licences/documents each time) and the only thing we needed to do ourselves (besides provide him with the correct documents and payment, of course!) was take the bike to Faro for a spec check and, later, to Olhão for the noise test. Both of these were requested directly to us (as opposed to via the agent) if memory serves correct.
> 
> Maybe all that info is helpful. I don't know


Do you mean he actually imported it for you or do you mean you imported it yourself and used him to handle the paperwork?

What I'm thinking of is bringing a bike over from the UK in a van or having it delivered here by a transport company and then having an agent handle the matriculation for me and just taking ot for inspection when required to do so.


----------



## somanyhands

travelling-man said:


> Do you mean he actually imported it for you or do you mean you imported it yourself and used him to handle the paperwork.


I didn't think it was unclear, but I can see how it could seem ambiguous. 
He handled all of our paperwork for our import.


----------



## travelling-man

OK thanks..... I just wanted to make sure my plan wouldn't have any problems.


----------



## trickydickie

could you tell me the name of the agent you used in Lagos, please, and the phone number if you have it, thank you.


----------



## somanyhands

trickydickie said:


> could you tell me the name of the agent you used in Lagos, please, and the phone number if you have it, thank you.


The name of the office is Docs Lagos. I don't have a number, sorry, but I'm sure you'll find it on google


----------



## trickydickie

Thank you very much, I will get right on it tomorrow.


----------

